# Anthro animation rigs



## Cloudi (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok well first post to FAs forums but here goes, 

basically I'm a 2nd year comp animation student and I'm wondering if there are any decent furry rigs out there at all? 
I have heard of the Krystal rig but can't seem to find anyway to download it. What I'm really interested in, is one that can be morphed and customised. 
Like the morpheus rig but I doubt such a thing existed  although one of my friends was certain it does, I doubt they've actually researched it. 

When I've gained more experience I'm hoping to look into rigging a bit more but for now just concentrating on 3d animation.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 24, 2012)

What is your experience with creating models and rigging so that I know what I can tell you to do in terms of recycling models and adding in what you need?  You may be able to sit down and steal a skeleton off of a non-anthro rig and re-skin.

...
Also, you're not into cub porn, are you?  Or from Romania, or whatever?   *Squint*.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 25, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> ...
> Also, you're not into cub porn, are you?  Or from Romania, or whatever?   *Squint*.



lol. That guy was a right cunt. 

There should be a Renamon one you can look for.


----------



## Mazeburn (Nov 25, 2012)

There's a few around, mostly foxes...

http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/billy-barker.html
http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/tonga-fox.html
http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/peri-manson-100.html
http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/fox-102.html
http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/renamon-100.html


----------



## Cloudi (Dec 4, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> What is your experience with creating models and rigging so that I know what I can tell you to do in terms of recycling models and adding in what you need?  You may be able to sit down and steal a skeleton off of a non-anthro rig and re-skin.
> 
> ...
> Also, you're not into cub porn, are you?  Or from Romania, or whatever?   *Squint*.



I've done basic modelling and rigging using the set-up machine in Maya. Though I'm not great at modelling I kinda get how it works, I'm interesting in rigging. If you could tell me a little more about using other rig skeletons and adding tails/wings. I've just starting doing work for my showreel for 2nd year so I'm hoping to create a customizable (<--that's not an actual word) anthro biped rig at some point in my final year.

Aahahah, NO. I'm from the U.K and against 'cub porn' or as I would call it furry pedophilia.  I also read that person's post on here...it was... infuriating to say the least.


----------



## Cloudi (Dec 4, 2012)

I read that post, he was a right dick... >_<
Will have a look for it. Thanks C:


----------



## Cloudi (Dec 4, 2012)

Mazeburn said:


> There's a few around, mostly foxes...
> 
> http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/billy-barker.html
> http://animationbuffet.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/tonga-fox.html
> ...



I found this site today in uni, many thanks anyway C:


----------

